# Need Shotgun



## DuckDom (Nov 9, 2014)

In need of a new or used shotgun for this upcoming waterfowl season I have been shooting a semi auto stoeger and liked it but the gun got lost. Looking for something fairly cheap to get me by this year but a decent gun and need opinions.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

DuckDom said:


> In need of a new or used shotgun for this upcoming waterfowl season I have been shooting a semi auto stoeger and liked it but the gun got lost. Looking for something fairly cheap to get me by this year but a decent gun and need opinions.


Budget would help.


----------



## colten.thomas (Aug 3, 2015)

I bought a stoeger m300 a couple years ago and I love it. Semi auto 12 gauge doesn't shoot 3 1/2 but I got mine for under 500 new at scheels


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Time to do the pawn shop crawl, and keep a eye on Utah Guns.com


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/28-trading-post/126537-remington-spr453.html


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Weatherby sa-08 black synthetic for a semi or Winchester sxp for a pump. Both can be found under $500 and both if properly maintained will last you a very long time.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Any Winchester Shotgun should do you well. Used and discontinued models to the newer line of Super X pumps, you'll be fine. They're pretty cheap too. I think I saw a model 1200 at the used rack in cabelas not too long ago. Browning BPS shotguns are another model and brand I've shot and handled with some fondness.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Am I the only one who is curious about how a shotgun gets lost?? :?


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Am I the only one who is curious about how a shotgun gets lost?? :?


Nope!
The Winchester SXP is the best bang for the buck right now in my opinion. Just don't lose it!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Am I the only one who is curious about how a shotgun gets lost?? :?


You know, I can understand losing your wife or kids...that makes sense...even to lose your mind but heaven's sakes ....lose your shotgun? :nono:


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Franchi Affinity

.....or I have a Remington 11-87 3" I might consider selling that I haven't shot in a long time.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Even though I'm an 870 guy at heart, if I was looking for a new gun I'd go with a SXP if price was a factor or a BPS if I could drop a little more cash, or start looking around for a 870 Wingmaster in good shape.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

If you wantba cheap jamming POS get a charles daly semi auto. I took one in trade for some landscaping. If you get one save yourself some trouble. Throw it in the mud on the way home.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

be sure to write your name on this one


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

martymcfly73 said:


> If you wantba cheap jamming POS get a charles daly semi auto. I took one in trade for some landscaping. If you get one save yourself some trouble. Throw it in the mud on the way home.


There's a Charles Daly at the bottom of unit 1 Ogden Bay.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

DuckDom said:


> In need of a new or used shotgun for this upcoming waterfowl season I have been shooting a semi auto stoeger and liked it but the gun got lost. Looking for something fairly cheap to get me by this year but a decent gun and need opinions.


Semi auto required, or could you get by with a pump action shotgun?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Sx3. Best buy for budget semiauto.


----------



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

Cal ranch has escorts semi autos for something like 300 i havent shot them at all but the guy said he loves his.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd stay away from the Escorts, everyone I know of that has had one has had some kind of trouble with theirs.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Pumpgunner said:


> I'd stay away from the Escorts, everyone I know of that has had one has had some kind of trouble with theirs.


Autos or Pumps? or both? I have been looking at the Escort 20 ga. pump for my daughter. I just don't know enough about them.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

The only ones I have direct (well, 2nd-hand) experience with are the autos, Fowl. Their pump guns may be OK, or may not. I've been looking into picking up a small-frame 20 gauge for my wife and daughters to share, and I've been really interested in the SXP Field Compact-they look a great gun for the money!
http://www.winchesterguns.com/products/catalog/detail.asp?family=021c&mid=512271


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I've got the SXP. I really like it. It seems well made and handles very well.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a SXP and it has been a solid functioning gun for 2 seasons now.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Of all the budget semi's (300-900) the beretta A-300 is the best bang for the buck. They are reliable and point pretty well. 

Now if your looking to spend north of 1k then there's plenty of candidates, personally I would go with the new A-5. I sure like mine


----------

